# 82 Parakeets - Van Nuys CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Folks, there are 82 parakeets in the East Valley Shelter in Van Nuys CA. If you can find a way to adopt some of these birds, please do. A few of us are working on getting these birds out, and I am not up on the latest info, and to be real honest, we're a bit disorganized unless someone took control of this today. I've got to read a couple more boards to see where things really are with this. Anyway, if you can take some, please go get them NOW, and DON'T wait for somebody else to take care of this. There is an adoption fee, so call the shelter if you are interested in adopting.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

HOLY cow! That is a lot of parakeets! I hope they all find loving homes quick!


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Terry, are you talking about budgies or another kind of parakeet???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Passed this along to BYC as well


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, Budgies .. a few of us have busted our butts on this .. the shelter feels they can place all the birds at $11.00 adoption fee. They've basically told us rescue folks to take a hike. Our member, Kippermom, has asked the shelter to contact her about any keets that don't make it out. We really can't do much more at this point.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with so many seems like they would waive the fee...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Way to shoot yourself in the foot, shelter.  Sorry all your hard work has been so frustrating in this matter, Terry and Kippermom.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very sad that the shelter see profit as more important than finding new homes for the birds quickly.

I hope they are all rehomed soon. 

Thanks Terry and everyone for helping.


----------

